# Holiday home in SA



## Essexmaz (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello
My husband and i live in the UK and are looking at buying a holiday home in SA?
I have visited a few times but that was over 10 years ago and my husband has never been...I holidayed in the western cape with another girl back then and we drove everywhere sightseeing and never had any problem but i wonder what are things like in SA now?I know the media can exaggerate situations but is it a good idea for us to buy there?We are looking at 2 very different areas the Western cape around Hout Bay and Kommetjie but we are also looking at some amazing houses that are very cheap com paired to the UK in Kloof near Durban as the vegetation looks incredible...so would appreciate any feedbacks especially if anyone out there lives in Kloof or nearby?
Kind regards


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

10 years is quite a long time. Many things could have changed since you were here last time during that period of time.

I heard many people (especially European descendants) have or are trying to immigrate back to Europe, North America or Australia, New Zealand.

Many times it is true that you get what you paid for. Why not come to SA and travel around a bit first before make any commitment?

Buying a house is not like buying a book from Amazon, anyway.


----------



## Johan Horak (Mar 10, 2021)

Essexmaz said:


> Hello
> My husband and i live in the UK and are looking at buying a holiday home in SA?
> I have visited a few times but that was over 10 years ago and my husband has never been...I holidayed in the western cape with another girl back then and we drove everywhere sightseeing and never had any problem but i wonder what are things like in SA now?I know the media can exaggerate situations but is it a good idea for us to buy there?We are looking at 2 very different areas the Western cape around Hout Bay and Kommetjie but we are also looking at some amazing houses that are very cheap com paired to the UK in Kloof near Durban as the vegetation looks incredible...so would appreciate any feedbacks especially if anyone out there lives in Kloof or nearby?
> Kind regards


Hi interesting question. We manage about 30 homes in and around Cape Town for absent owners; from the UK, Switzerland, France etc.

These homes are from 1 bedrooms apartments to 7 bedrooms.

It's important to define what you want to do with the home when you are gone.

You must obviously define your area.

Camps Bay Clifton area extremely popular. Expensive. Gets excellent short term rental rates. The places face direct west and the setting sun not pleasant. And congested during high season with ferraris, golden earrings and high heels. Nothing wrong with that. If that's what you like go for it.

Closer to town Green Point Seapoint is a cosmo vibe. Lots of up and coming community with restaurants and little shops. I love it and we have just got ourselves a two bedroom there. Frensnay is higher and fancy. Popular.

De Water Kant is eclectic. Cool. Jump over to the Water Front and you get modern and popular apartments. More pricy.

City Bowl. Under Table Mountain. Lovely homes. Great weather. No real wind to cool down.

Southern Suburbs. Constantia is for old money type homes. Horses and wine.

Southern Peninsula is nature. Surfing. History. False Bay. Cape Point, towards Kommetjie - colder water. (Warmer) False Bay villages face the rising sun. Beautiful.

After you decided area and what you want to do with the home you obviously need to decide on bedroom size, features and location.

Obviously, these criteria become more critical if you expect to generate and income from it.

If you want do short term rentals we can assist you in choosing the best home to buy with features guests love most. Well, if you are not interested in renting it we can still offer you advice on the good and the bad.

There is no obligation. None.

BTW. I suggest you look online. Share your choices with me and I can try and qualify them for you. ✌


----------



## Johan Horak (Mar 10, 2021)

I am not sure if I am allowed to share contact details. But if allowed you can whatsapp me here.


----------

